# just got a novak 8.5 havoc, any tricks i should know ?



## fatnasty (Jan 18, 2009)

I just got the 8.5 Novak / ESC Havok set up. I'm new to rc world as many of you already know. I was just making sure not to blow this setup up. I Know it has motor and esc temp sensor, do they shut the system down good or do i need to worry about over heating this set up. Also is the lipo cut off good to go or... do i need to worry lol. Also the instruction say to go 3 to 5 teeth smaller on the pinion gear. It has a 15 tooth in now and is flipping over when i punch it from the start also pulls up at about 1/4 speed. I was thinking more teeth more torque...but i have no clue =(. Tnks for all your pros help once again, want to buy you guys some beer. tnks again


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

You need to tell us a bit more before we can help. What did you put it in, car, truck, ?? What batt are you running? If not Lipo, you need to be sure the Lipo Low Voltage Cut Off is off (a friend's came with the cut off already turned on when he got it). Did you set the Havoc to your radio first?


----------



## fatnasty (Jan 18, 2009)

It's a hpi firestorm t10, Max Amps 6500mah lipo, Yes i programmed it to the radio. I know the lipo sensor is turned on, i was just wounder how good the sensor are... Exspecially towards the motor heat and esc heat. My kid is 5 and just woundering if the car will shut down with out damage so i can just let him run it till it stops.. Or if there is more to it then that tnks again.


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am not familair with the novak lipo sensor, but some others will continue to run but only at a very slow speed and if you dont stop driving very soon, you could ruin your lipo.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

seems like its gonna b a balistic runnin motor!!!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

fatnasty said:


> It's a hpi firestorm t10, Max Amps 6500mah lipo, Yes i programmed it to the radio. I know the lipo sensor is turned on, i was just wounder how good the sensor are... Exspecially towards the motor heat and esc heat. My kid is 5 and just woundering if the car will shut down with out damage so i can just let him run it till it stops.. Or if there is more to it then that tnks again.


the novak li-po cutofffs do NOT completely stop the vehicle.They will shut down throttle input under high load and then turn back on. if you try to accellerate too heavilly they will pulse the motor under the load, so you might want to keep an eye on the little guy for the first few runs, but with the 6500 li-po you should see around 20-30 min. runtime with the 8.5.As for the over heating, I own 4 xbr's(model previous to the havok) and have NEVER had any of them go into thermal protection mode. As long as your not overgeared you should be fine there.Since your boy is going to be bashing the truck around, you may want to pick up a ir temp guage. You dont want to get the motor over 150*.I keep my 8.5's geared so after 10-15 min. of running they are between 130* and 140*.


----------



## fatnasty (Jan 18, 2009)

Tnks, again guys i will get a temp gun and figure out where the temp is at ater 15 minutes. I think i need a bigger pinion gear since the thing is flipping over lol, i could curve the esc. but want to see it go a little faster top end. tnks


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

An 8.5 should have decent speed on the top end. I would say that you are geared too low. I would go up to like a 20 pinion. Sounds like it has too much tourqe and not enough speed! LOL.


----------



## slashman (Sep 5, 2008)

I have the 8.5 havoc system in my slash. I started by using a 15t pinion. Way too much power. I then took out about 40% of throttle on my radio. Right now, I'm using a 23t pinion. It seems to really calm down the truck. As for a lipo I'm using a orion 3200. The stock motor & esc is back in the truck for now. The brushless is just a little too fast for our indoor dirt track. Once we get to the outdoor track, then it will go back in. Haven't had any over heating issues or thermal shutdowns. I just run our race (6 minutes) then put the lipo on the charger. As for temps go, I'm running about 130 to 140. Have fun with it & good luck.


----------

